# T5220



## meleehunt (Jul 10, 2016)

Want to try loading  BSD on a Sun T5220 any suggestions, or has anyone done it?


----------



## bds (Jul 11, 2016)

You might have most luck with OpenBSD. I'm not sure that FreeBSD can deal with newer sun4v hardware. Others might know better?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 11, 2016)

bds Why would you think that? Not that I know but FreeBSD has worked on all the new hardware I run.


----------



## bds (Jul 12, 2016)

The conspicuous absence of any Niagara-class systems from the HCL, the discontinued FreeBSD/sun4v project (https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/sun4v), the considerable effort involved in getting support into OpenBSD (https://2011.eurobsdcon.org/papers/kettenis/kettenis.pdf)...


----------

